# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Automatisation de remplissage

## Stallepet

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un petit problme, je travaille sur un tableau de commande a 7500 ligne dont 1690 appartient au mme fournisseur.

J'ai deux tableaux diffrents. 
Le premier ; la base de donne fournisseur
le deuxime ;la listes des commandes (environs 5 lignes diffrente par fournisseur)

Ma question est de savoir qu'elle macro utiliser pour que tout mes donnes fournisseur boucle automatiquement dans mon deuximes tableaux.

Jespre avoir tait assez claire.
Merci pour votre rponse.

----------


## QuestVba

Malheureusement, cela n'est pas trs clair pour moi.  Il va falloir tre plus prcis concernant les donnes que tu possdes et ce que tu veux obtenir comme rsultat.  Une boucle est toujours possible mais il m'en faut plus.  Ou tu attends quelqu'un de plus inspir.

----------


## Stallepet

Merci QuestVba pour la rapidit de ta rponse.

En faite j'ai deux problmes, mais nous allons prendre les choses une aprs l'autre.

Je voudrai juste trouver un macro qui copie de la cellule 1A;1F mais elle doit sarrter si la cellule du bas contient une info et donc recommencer avec la nouvelle info
Exemple : 

     A            B        C       D       E     F
1   Nom1   Prenom1  Id1    Adr1    X1   Y1
2   vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide
3   vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide
4   Nom2   Prenom2  Id2    Adr2    X2   Y2
5   vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide
6   vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide
7   vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide
8   vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide
9   Nom3   Prenom3  Id3    Adr3    X3   Y3
10  vide        vide    vide   vide   vide  vide


Ma question quelle macro utiliser pour boucl les info voulu dans les cellules vide 

Merci.

----------


## QuestVba

Pas  pas comme tu dis.

Tu veux copier A1:F1.  Mais o ?




> mais elle doit sarrter si la cellule du bas contient une info


Oui mais quelle info ?



> et donc recommencer avec la nouvelle info


Oui mais quelle info ?

Tu veux copier seulement les donnes et jamais les vides.  C'est cela ?

----------

